# 2017 Won't Start after Standing Water !



## Scotty-68 (Feb 12, 2017)

I need all of the help I can get on this one...Long story short, my 2017 Cruze 1.4L turbo drove though standing water for about 10 seconds and died out. It will not start, only a single click from the starter. There was an immediate strong electrical burnt smell coming from the rear of the engine near the alternator. I don't suspect the alternator because it was never in play after the engine died...No codes, No messages, all other electrics work fine...Unless my volt meter is bad, I got a Zero when reading from engine compartment positive post to ground...Battery should have some voltage if the lights all work, right? 

I removed all air intake components and they all had water intrusion - air filter was soaked...NO water in the oil - looks & smells clean...no smells other than the strong electrical odor from the engine compartment, rear passenger side...

I'm just not sure which component to start with...Battery? Starter (where is it?)? Any help is greatly appreciated...:blink:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Who’s the U-boat commander?

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/2ad30077-b4fb-4b59-8f3e-bef6afff7f8c


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

First off, I'd pull all the sparkplugs until you get the engine moving again. You may have hydrolocked the engine and damaged it. The idea to to prevent further damage - as well as to allow the engine to turn.



Scotty-68 said:


> There was an immediate strong electrical burnt smell coming from the rear of the engine near the alternator.


If the alternator shorted out, it may have blown a fuse. I would check all the fuses - not just the little dinky ones, the big ones that look like straps. They're under a cover near the positive end of the battery. With a hydrolocked engine, you may have blown the starter fuse.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd take it to the dealer and let them handle it under warranty.


----------



## Scotty-68 (Feb 12, 2017)

The dealer won't touch it because driving through a puddle is not covered under warranty...I removed the spark plugs and there are signs of some water, but the engine does turn. It turns freely for a bit then gets tight, then free, then tight (this is not uncommon to me in healthy V8 engines that I've worked on with serpentine belt on)....I put several drops of oil in each spark plug hole...So the engine is not locked up, but could it still be damaged?

I'm guessing the intake started to suck in some water, stalled, then when I tried to restart, the starter relay shorted out...I hear one click from the engine when attempting to start - dash activity shuts off for a few seconds, then all comes back to normal...


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I’ve dealt with a hydro locked engine once. In that instance the person lucked out and nothing was hurt in the process, though it cranked over freely the entire time while clearing the cylinders. 

I wonder if the “tight” spots are from a bent connecting rod from the hydro lock?


----------



## Scotty-68 (Feb 12, 2017)

That is my concern...bent rod?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't say it drove through a puddle. 

Cars drive through puddles all the time. 

Now i could see a flood. But if the dealer won't cover it under warranty. That's like saying the dealer cancels all warranty.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

A puddle that took ten seconds to pass..?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

The hydrolocked engine I dealt with was only idling when it happened. I would image the faster the engine is running at the time of hydrolock, the greater the chance and severity of the damage that could be caused. 

I’m not sure how easy it would be to pull the oil pan and look up into the engine to see what the rods look like. Never been into the 1.4 yet.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Bring it to the dealer and file an insurance claim. They may drop another engine in it. Happened to my daughters Scion a few years ago. Paid her deductible and got another engine.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

The main thing would be making sure you have a good enough charge on the battery. A low battery can give you lights but not enough to start the car.

The click noise you hear is most likely the starter going out against the flywheel but not spinning. If you're able to turn the engine over by hand then the starter should be able to do it. So I would say it needs a starter. I can't guarantee anything else is wrong with it though as you've said it could've hydrolocked. I would try jumping the starter with some jumper cables or something to make sure. Leave the spark plugs and everything off. Just listen to it soon to see if it sounds bad. Starter is on the backside of the engine. You'd have to go from underneath. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Bring it to the dealer and file an insurance claim. They may drop another engine in it. Happened to my daughters Scion a few years ago. Paid her deductible and got another engine.


I think this would be a smart move. The warranty won't cover it, but insurance might.


----------



## Scotty-68 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions...at the very least I think I fried out the starter solenoid based on the electrical odor (still strong) and the events that transpired. I got a brand new $200 GM starter for $75, so I'm going to try that first. If it starts and sounds funky, I'll have to file a claim...Just trying to avoid paying the deductible by doing some simple troubleshooting....

I would also like to eliminate any belt driven components by removing the serpentine belt..I gave it a quick try, but the tensioner won't budge - assuming it's released using the 3/8" drive hole on the tensioner...I can't seem to find any diagrams for this 2017 engine...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Remove the spark plugs. Don't crank it with water in the motor. 

I strongly suspect it's dead though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This guy managed to kill his engine with hydrolock on just the starter: 





So, even if you get the engine running again, it may not be long before worse happens.


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Scotty-68 said:


> The dealer won't touch it because driving through a puddle is not covered under warranty...*I removed the spark plugs and there are signs of some water,* but the engine does turn. It turns freely for a bit then gets tight, then free, then tight (this is not uncommon to me in healthy V8 engines that I've worked on with serpentine belt on)....I put several drops of oil in each spark plug hole...So the engine is not locked up, but could it still be damaged?
> 
> I'm guessing the intake started to suck in some water, stalled, then when I tried to restart, the starter relay shorted out...I hear one click from the engine when attempting to start - dash activity shuts off for a few seconds, then all comes back to normal...





mikestony said:


> Bring it to the dealer and file an insurance claim. They may drop another engine in it. Happened to my daughters Scion a few years ago. Paid her deductible and got another engine.





ChevyGuy said:


> I think this would be a smart move. The warranty won't cover it, but insurance might.


Driving through high water is *NOT* a warranty or insurance issue!!


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

I did that once. I just drained the oil out, flushed the engine with fresh oil rinsing it through, and I was lucky. It cranked right up afterwards. It's gonna smoke when it cranks burning the remaining moisture out. Good luck.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

rtronick said:


> Driving through high water is *NOT* a warranty or insurance issue!!


How is_* not *_an insurance issue if you have coverage ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A hydrolocked engine is a easy insurance claim under comprehensive......a claim will not affect your rates.

Comprehensive coverage is essentially, 'Act of God'..........schmidt happens.

Rob


----------

